# [TUT] Play GTA 3 with wireless keyboard! [TUT]



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey guys, I made a post earlier saying that I found a way to play with the wireless keyboard (I got it for xmas







) but it went relatively un-noticed. Since then I have discovered ALL the controls currently available from the keyboard with GTA 3. 
First of all you are gonna need a wireless bluetooth keyboard;
1. Turn bluetooth on the Touchpad on.
2. Turn on the keyboard (has to be in this order for some reason.. won't work otherwise...
3. Search for local devices on the TP
4. Click on the device, and type in the passcode (usually 0000)

Now your keyboard is all set up, just open up GTA, and here are the controls;

MENU
Return - select (also skips cutscenes)
Arrows - scroll through options

FOOT CONTROLS
W - camera up
A - camera left
S - camera down
D - camera right
F - enter or exit vechile
Returm - enter or exit vechiles
C- change camera view
Space bar - jump
Arrows - movement
5 - touchscreen camera view change

CAR CONTROLS
F - enter or exit vechiles
Return- enter or exit vechile
5 - touchscreen camera view change
Q - rightside view
W - throttle
E - leftside view
R - change radio station
S - reverse
C - change camera view
Space bar - handbrake
Arrows - movement

So far these are all the controls available for the game, however soon I will be releasing an add-on for the game allowing increased compatability with the wireless keyboard amd maybe even with a wireless mouse.

ANY ISSUES OR SUGGESTION POST ITT


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm loving my Bluetooth Mobile Keyboard 6000.


----------



## Soupdog50 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cool, might be playable now


----------



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

Should work with any bluetooth keyboard (and possibly mouse), but I'm just using the HP Touchpad's official keyboard


----------



## xFrozen (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm playing it on an Asus Transformer Pad Infinity. The controls I figured out for the keyboard dock on this are: 
W/A/S/D or Arrow keys - move 
I\J\K\L - Camera view 
2 - Attack 
3 - Jump 
4 - Enter/exit vehicles 
5 - Car radio 
6\8 - Toggle weapons 
C \ Enter - Some camera toggles


----------

